# Comment supprimer une application en attente de MAJ ?



## quetzal (24 Octobre 2016)

L'application Jabber est en attente de mise à jour sur mon iPhone 5 SE depuis de nombreuses semaines. Elle ne s'actualise pas, alors que toutes les autres s'actualisent quand je suis connecté en Wifi. L'app apparait en grisé, en attente d'actualisation, sur ma page de lancement. Ca me gène. Comment la supprimer ? Comme elle est en attente d'actualisation, la petite croix de suppression n'est pas activée quand j'appuie longement sur une icone.


----------



## lineakd (24 Octobre 2016)

@quezal, as tu essayé en passant par l'app réglages/général/stockage local et iCloud/stockage/gérer stockage/? 
Dans la liste des apps, tu sélectionnes celle que tu veux enlever et tu appuies sur "supprimer l'app".


----------



## quetzal (25 Octobre 2016)

Merci @lineakd 
Mais l'application s'est finalement mise à jour peu de temps après avoir écrit ce message, alors que ce n'a pas été dans la précipitation ! Étrange. Ceci dit, aujourd'hui, j'ai du redémarrer mon iPhone, parce que mes correspondants ne m'entendaient plus. 

Je retiens ta procédure pour une autre occasion.


----------

